# Milwaukee Slot Car Show



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

The Milwaukee Slot Car Show is February 8th... Will you be there 'Doba? I'm going to try to get there this time, missed the one in the fall.

Here is a link to the show information:

http://www.HOSlotCarRacing.com/Milwa...otCarShow.html


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

rodstrguy said:


> The Milwaukee Slot Car Show is February 8th... Will you be there 'Doba? I'm going to try to get there this time, missed the one in the fall.
> 
> Here is a link to the show information:
> 
> [URL="http://www.HOSlotCarRacing.com/Milwa...otCarShow.html"]http://www.HOSlotCarRacing.com/Milwa...otCarShow.html[/URL]


YES - I plan to go. I need to make a list of stuff to watch for.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

How far is lucky bobs from the show?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

*how big?*

How big is the show?How many venders?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

brownie374 said:


> How big is the show?How many venders?


*Rick ,
it's a smaller show BUT.... good vendors usually and a few that don't make it to the Midwest show. Drive time to Lucky Bob's is about 10 min or so. BTW i sent you an email .

Dennis :wave:

*


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Yes, it's a smaller show, but I have always been impressed with the quality of the vendors and their assortment of slot stuff. Not only is Lucky Bob's really close but so is Greenfield News and Hobby and Model Empire. You could probably make the rounds to all four! 

Bearsox, where abouts are you located? I am close to I-94 in Racine and I know 'doba is in Milwaukee.How about you?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Let me break out my magic crystal ball.... I see a late lunch at Hooters in your future???? Hmmmm.. Very interesting...


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey rodstrguy can you tell me about the 2 other shops?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

rodstrguy said:


> Bearsox, where abouts are you located? I am close to I-94 in Racine and I know 'doba is in Milwaukee.How about you?


* i'm actually in ILLINOIS. Montgomery is where i hail from these days so the trek is about 2 hrs or so . I usually try to catch the show as well but this year has been tough to get away. Will miss this sunday and miss Rick's race this sunday as well since wife is having a procedure monday and i need to be here with her on sunday. Family B4 fun !

Dennis :thumbsup:*


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

You might not miss my race Dennis.After having 15 racers at my last one I only have 3 confirmed so far,if I dont get a couple more I may just cancel it and go to a swap meet.I guess I should have showered before my last race!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey Rick ,
Could they all be still shoveling out from the huge snowfall you guys got ? Hey atleast not all would be lost if you went shopping at the show and dropped in on Lucky Bob ! Wish i could make it someplace but if race gets moved i may just be able to make it then .

Dennis :thumbsup:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Brownie... Greenfield News and Hobby is at 6815 W. Layton Ave in Greenfield, about 5-10 minutes from Lucky Bob's, They have mainly a very good selection of 1/32nd cars and supplies as well as models, die cast, train and Rc stuff. plus 3500 different magazines! 

Model Empire as the name indicates has mainly models but has a great selection of slot cars, HO and 1/32. They also had a special black AF/X '57 Nomad body made for them. They are at 7116 W. Greenfield Ave. and also abot 10 minutes from Lucky Bob's. Alex the owner is ussually at the Midwest show in Il., but I do not remember seeing him at it when it moved to Indiana... 

If you were to get a good map of I-894 (the bypass around Milwaukee) you can map out your trip from the show to the shops. you might want to call them to make sure they are open on Sunday morning so here are their numbers...

Lucky Bobs 414 327-4003
Greenfield N&H 414 281-1800
Model Empire 414 453-4610


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks alot but I am having a race sun. after all 9 confirmed nuts, I mean racers so far.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

rodstrguy said:


> . . . Model Empire as the name indicates has mainly models but has a great selection of slot cars, HO and 1/32. They also had a special black AF/X '57 Nomad body made for them. They are at 7116 W. Greenfield Ave. and also abot 10 minutes from Lucky Bob's . . .


Have you been there since they added the 1/24 Carrera track on the side?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Doba,yes, I had seen the track while they were building it... And did you get to the $10 table at Crystal ridge??? I got a few new cars for ten bucks each. My brother got a original Aurora Charger set up as a fray car from off that table...OMG, there were some steals there.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

rodstrguy said:


> Doba,yes, I had seen the track while they were building it... And did you get to the $10 table at Crystal ridge??? I got a few new cars for ten bucks each. My brother got a original Aurora Charger set up as a fray car from off that table...OMG, there were some steals there.


Yes, that was actually the first table I walked over too. Spent $55 at that table and got some unique, hard to find cars. :thumbsup: The only other thing I bought was a 1/32 Dan Gurney Superbird for $30. There were a lot of people there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Dam it. I'm headed to Milwaukee on the weekend of the 14th. I'm going to miss it. I'm picking up my pool table while I'm down there. I guess I mixed up the dates. Still looking for deals on slot cars though. Mainly Tyco HO scale. Did I mix up the dates between this show and the Midwest show in Chicago?:freak:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Jeep, That is when this years is going to be, Good luck, Maybe I'll see you there...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Happen too have more info on this? I'd love to show.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Sunday, Feb. 14th, 2010
9 a.m. - 1 p.m.
414-771-8903 for info or call 414-573-8903 on the day of the show
$4 to get in

7900 W. Crystal Ridge Drive
Franklin, WI
(at the Crystal Ridge ski hill)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Cordoba. I'm hoping to be able to go. Waiting for my money to transfer to get a U-haul trailer so I can pick-up my pool table from my Grandparents. Hopefully the pieces fall into place.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

WOO HOOO!!!! I'm leaving tomorrow AM for Milwaukee. I will be at the show Sunday AM. I hope they have an easy parking lot to maneuver a trailer in. I'm getting my pool table this weekend and possibly a jukebox too.:thumbsup:


----------



## KhushbuMalik (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi,

Let me read information from website. 


Regards,
Khushbu Malik
Buick Steering


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I went and I scored some sweet deals. They need a larger room for next time. Did see some nice HO cars I was drooling over. My Fiancee' went with me on VALENTINES DAY!! She's definately a keeper, to be able to put up with my inner child. I will have to ask her for help to use her camera as I have no clue how to use it or post pics. Ended up getting 6 cars and 1 dump truck body to repair mine.


----------

